# Bsa A7 Twin



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

its way out of my realm of knowledge but ,my dad who has recently retired has a bsa sat in the garage waiting for his retirement now he wants to get rid of it. its rolling chasis etc all parts are there log books etc .

ive noticed a few guys on here are into their vintage bikes - so before this turns into a sales pitch- it aint ,im wondering where would be the best place to sell it so he doesnt get ripped off because he has a habit of that .

so any ideas would it be a trade mag or eebay or somewhere alse as to advertise this item .

im open to ideas like i said he wants to get rid and i dont want him to get ripped off .

so any help on this matter is greatly appreciated.

thanks jason.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

1st off i'd google etc to see if there are any forums dedicated, then cozy up to them expressing a desire to learn so you can help your dad get the project started and when you get a reasonable amount of knowledge together tell them that an unexpected tax bill has forced you to sell 









seriously though check out if there are any forums / collectors groups etc


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

pg tips said:


> 1st off i'd google etc to see if there are any forums dedicated, then cozy up to them expressing a desire to learn so you can help your dad get the project started and when you get a reasonable amount of knowledge together tell them that an unexpected tax bill has forced you to sell
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im in the process of trawling through many different forums as we speak - but thanks though ,im looking up vintage bike shows etc a couple of photos someone might want it .

cheers.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

Another possibility would be the BSA Owners' Club, who have a magazine but not a forum.


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

oldfogey said:


> Another possibility would be the BSA Owners' Club, who have a magazine but not a forum.


we did try the owners club and they seemed to be more interested in the a10 and not the a7 sadly.


----------



## oldfogey (Nov 29, 2005)

You could stick an advert in their magazine, that's what I was trying (unsuccessfully) to advise: it's the right audience.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Ebay on a long term listing, IMO it will find the most interested prospective pucrhasers there and fetch it's correct value.


----------



## Johnny M (Feb 16, 2007)

MarkF said:


> Ebay on a long term listing, IMO it will find the most interested prospective pucrhasers there and fetch it's correct value.


I've come to this thread late, so apologise if this info. is of no longer of any use. You could try:

http://www.oldbikemart.co.uk/

and

/www.realclassic.co.uk/.

Both take ads. and whilst I agree Ebay is a potential venue, these sites and their related publications tend to attract the knowledgeable enthusiast.

Hope this helps


----------

